# Oft-tupped



## ectropion

Ragazzi,
non mi dite niente, ma mi trovo a tradurre sta roba. Il contesto è il racconto cornice delle Mille e una notte, con Shahrazad che racconta al re serial-killer suo sposo per salvarsi la vita.
A un certo punto lei viene definita "a willing but oft-tupped victim". VI PREGO ditemi che non è quello che penso... e se è quello che penso mi potete suggerire come addolcire un pochino il termine?
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E tu cos'è che pensi?


----------



## london calling

Ciao!
Che ne dici di "coprire", in senso biblico?

_Oft_ = often (spesso)


----------



## Hermocrates

london calling said:


> Ciao!
> Che ne dici di "coprire", in senso bibblico?
> 
> _Oft_ = often (spesso)



"Ben nota carnalmente"  (Sorry, just messing)

Ectropion potresti scrivere tutta la frase? Penso proprio che sia il caso di lavorare di parafrasi, ma per adeguarla servirebbe tutto il contorno. Grazie! 

Rye


----------



## ectropion

... the man a murderer of his mistresses, the woman a willing but oft-tupped victim, while a third the belaboured (???) lady's sister, naps beneath the bouncing bed out of love's way...
E pensate ragazzi, è definito dall'autore che lo cita "a stylish piece of literature"


----------



## evrix

Letteralmente parrebbe si dica di una che si accompagna spesso ad arieti, spererei che il senso di tutta la frase sia pero' quello di vittima e carnefice...


----------



## Hermocrates

ectropion said:


> .
> E pensate ragazzi, è definito dall'autore che lo cita "a stylish piece of literature"





evrix said:


> Letteralmente parrebbe si dica di una che si accompagna spesso ad arieti, spererei che il senso di tutta la frase sia pero' quello di vittima e carnefice...



Dovete tenere presente che si tratta di un'opera letteraria molto antica. In Europa circola dal Settecento e l'aspetto "piccante" di certe storie oltre all'esotismo è stato inizialmente la chiave del suo successo in quell'epoca. Consideratelo, con le dovute attenzioni culturali, una sorta di Decameron, un paragone letterario che mi sembra appropriato.

Questo piccolo inciso solo per aiutare con lo stile: la traduzione inglese di cui sopra è volutamente arcaica, quasi shakespeariana. Il problema è: come devi renderlo in italiano? Devi usare un linguaggio arcaico e poetico o devi parafrasare per i comuni mortali? 

Altra curiosità: le prime traduzioni europee, inglesi comprese, erano tradotte dal francese e non erano certo fedelissime al testo sorgente. Per cui non facciamoci troppi scrupoli a parafrasare. Questa almeno è la mia umile posizione da cultore di letterature comparate.


Rye


----------



## ectropion

Chiedo perdono, non mi sono spiegata bene: la frase è tratta da una recensione ad un commento alle Mille e una notte (quindi è la critica della critica) uscita sul LRB nel 1994. E' perciò un testo moderno, che io mi guarderei bene dal definire "a stylish piece of literature in its own right". Per questo motivo, la scelta tra una traduzione arcaizzante e modernista non si pone. L'unico problema è del traduttore, quindi mio in questo frangente, che non so come renderlo decente...

Forse ci sono; che ne dite di "sessualmente sfiancata"?


----------



## Hermocrates

ectropion said:


> Forse ci sono; che ne dite di "sessualmente sfiancata"?



Dipende dal tono. Chi definisce nella critica la protagonista Shahrazad "a willing but oft-tupped victim" che tono ti sembra avere nei suoi confronti? La guarda con simpatia e pena, come a una poveretta sessualmente soggiogata ai "doveri coniugali" nel gioco perverso del suo re e marito, o come un'ammaliatrice (oggi diremmo: donna emancipata) che usa il sesso e il suo talento di narratrice per giocare il re e alla fine trionfare?

Secondo me, dovendolo rendere con una qualche parafrasi, la scelta del registro e tono deve riflettere proprio questo: chi l'ha definita così sta cercando di liquidarla come una sgualdrina o su quale aspetto del personaggio (complesso, a dire il vero) sta calcando la mano?

Tu che hai letto il saggio forse puoi stabilire l'atteggiamento dell'autore. O magari se puoi citare un paragrafo che faccia da contesto. E' indispensabile per capire il tono. 


Rye


----------



## ectropion

Il fatto è che, essendo una recensione, è un piccolo saggio nel saggio, indipendente in qualche modo dall'autore principale. E la prima parte della recensione è per lo più neutrale. Vi si dice come le storie delle _Mille e una notte_ abbiano avuto una prima lettura (fictional) d'intrattenimento, essendo racconti che s'inserivano nella calma post-coitale, quando la sorella (e qui c'è un altro problema: il recensore la definisce "belaboured", che riposa sotto il letto che sussulta, al di fuori della vista dei due amanti, ma non mi risulta che l'abbiano "ossessionata" o "picchiata selvaggiamente") chiedeva a Shahrazad un racconto, uno spazio dedicato all'evasione e all'elevazione spirituale, per salvarle di fatto la vita. Io credo che il recensore stia tentando una descrizione commovente e commossa, umanizzante. Ma non mi sembra molto efficace. O almeno io non lo capisco.
Ad ogni modo, Rye, sei un grande


----------



## Hermocrates

ectropion said:


> Il fatto è che, essendo una recensione, è un piccolo saggio nel saggio, indipendente in qualche modo dall'autore principale. E la prima parte della recensione è per lo più neutrale. Vi si dice come le storie delle _Mille e una notte_ abbiano avuto una prima lettura (fictional) d'intrattenimento, essendo racconti che s'inserivano nella calma post-coitale, quando la sorella (e qui c'è un altro problema: il recensore la definisce "belaboured", che riposa sotto il letto che sussulta, al di fuori della vista dei due amanti, ma non mi risulta che l'abbiano "ossessionata" o "picchiata selvaggiamente") chiedeva a Shahrazad un racconto, uno spazio dedicato all'evasione e all'elevazione spirituale, per salvarle di fatto la vita. Io credo che il recensore stia tentando una descrizione commovente e commossa, umanizzante. Ma non mi sembra molto efficace. O almeno io non lo capisco.
> Ad ogni modo, Rye, sei un grande




Proviamocela a giocare su due fronti allora: da un lato lei lo fa di sua sponte (non perché violata), ma è anche "oft-tupped", ovvero è stata oggetto di ripetute attenzioni sessuali.

In pratica mi sembra di capire che così si descrive il suo stato dopo gli amplessi con il re, un attimo prima di iniziare, coraggiosamente, a raccontare. In quel momento lei è "_determinata_ _*compiacente*(=willing)__* ma sessualmente provata *("oft-tupped")_". 

Non so come sia la frase intera, quindi magari vedi un po' tu che ce l'hai davanti se questa formulazione può funzionare bene con il resto. L'idea comunque mi sembra essere questa. 


EDITED to add:
Ho incluso la proposta di traduzione di Miri, che mi convince di più.

Rye


----------



## london calling

ectropion said:


> Il fatto è che, essendo una recensione, è un piccolo saggio nel saggio, indipendente in qualche modo dall'autore principale. E la prima parte della recensione è per lo più neutrale. Vi si dice come le storie delle _Mille e una notte_ abbiano avuto una prima lettura (fictional) d'intrattenimento, essendo racconti che s'inserivano nella calma post-coitale, quando la sorella (e qui c'è un altro problema: il recensore la definisce "belaboured", che riposa sotto il letto che sussulta, al di fuori della vista dei due amanti, ma non mi risulta che l'abbiano "ossessionata" o "picchiata selvaggiamente") chiedeva a Shahrazad un racconto, uno spazio dedicato all'evasione e all'elevazione spirituale, per salvarle di fatto la vita. Io credo che il recensore stia tentando una descrizione commovente e commossa, umanizzante. Ma non mi sembra molto efficace.


Ho letto la recensione che stai traducendo. _Oft-tupped_ mi sembra semplicemente un modo (pseudo scesperiano-intellettuale, come del resto anche tutto il resto della recensione) di dire che la sua amante fu "coperta" con una certa frequenza e che non si opponeva (willing) , tutto qui. 

Non credo proprio che voglia descrivere la situazione in maniera commovente. Ho letto la recensione e ho pensato che fosse non ironica, ma  "clever clever" (vi faccio vedere come sono bravo e intelligente): è più che altro un esercizio di stile da parte dell'autore (ma a me sembra pomposa e basta, per la verità). 

Forse non ho capito bene: traduci "belaboured" con "ossessionata/picchiata?" Niente di tutto ciò, secondo la mia umile opinione. _Belaboured_ è come dire _under duress_: stressata, sfiancata, scocciata, ecc....e ti credo, poveretta!


----------



## miri

"Sessualmente provata" mi sembra un ottimo equivalente 
Ho qualche perplessità su "determinata"... non potrebbe essere "vittima compiacente" ?

Edit: Ho visto ora Jo  Concordo!


----------



## Hermocrates

miri said:


> "Sessualmente provata" mi sembra un ottimo equivalente
> Ho qualche perplessità su "determinata"... non potrebbe essere "vittima compiacente" ?



Sì, hai ragione mi sono perso il pezzo "victim" cammin facendo. In tal caso decisamente tanto "willing" che "oft-tupped" si riferiscono a "victim".

Ottimo!  (correggo anche il mio post precedente)

Rye


----------



## london calling

miri said:


> "Sessualmente provata" mi sembra un ottimo equivalente
> Ho qualche perplessità su "determinata"... non potrebbe essere "vittima compiacente" ?


_Willing_ significa compiacente sì, non direi determinata. Ma perchè dite sessualmente provata? Dopo tutto, era consenziente, quindi perchè doveva sentirsi provata? _To tupp_ significa avere un rapporto sessuale. Qui stanno dicendo la che la signora fu "coperta/usata" , non che era stanca per il troppo sesso!.....


----------



## Hermocrates

london calling said:


> _Willing_ significa compiacente sì, non direi determinata. Ma perchè dite sessualmente provata? Dopo tutto, era consenziente, quindi perchè doveva sentirsi provata? _To tupp_ significa avere un rapporto sessuale. Qui stanno dicendo la che la signora fu "coperta/usata" , non che era stanca per il troppo sesso!.....



Yup, but I'm racking my brains trying to find an elegant and clever way to say so in Italian.  "Sessualmente provata" is an expression used tongue-in-cheek in this case, implying, rather than stating openly, that she has been sexually active. Quite. 

Rye


----------



## miri

Per la contrapposizione, Jo, "the woman, a willing *but* oft-tupped victim": dà l'idea che fosse compiacente, o forse meglio, sottomessa alle voglie  del re, ma vittima, cioè sessualmente provata dai troppo frequenti eccessi del consorte ... Dopo tutto, le ci vogliono ben mille e una notte di amplessi e di racconti per far sì che il sovrano si innamori di lei e per portare a termine il suo impegno di riscattare tutte le vergini del paese


----------



## ectropion

Ragazzi siete fantastici, vi ringrazio per il vostro entusiasmo, premiatissimo dalle vostre soluzioni! Grazie mille a tutti voi


----------



## You little ripper!

CdS dictionary translates *tup* as:

*tup*

1 (Br) (of a ram) coprire, montare.


Can either of those words be used for humans?


----------



## Hermocrates

Charles Costante said:


> CdS dictionary translates *tup* as:
> *tup*
> 1 (Br) (of a ram) coprire, montare.
> Can either of those words be used for humans?



Not really, they convey the same "bestial" connotation that the English does. But I think in this context the critic is really trying to sound clever and shakesperian, hence his word choice. 

However, in Italian it would be difficult to use these two terms (montare or coprire) to convey the same "educated" effect they create in the English original text. They don't sound particularly educated in Italian, in fact they are nothing but technical terms for mating and they lack any poetic/literary nuance. 

Rye


----------



## You little ripper!

ryenart said:


> Not really, they convey the same "bestial" connotation that the English does. But I think in this context the critic is really trying to sound clever and shakesperian, hence his word choice.
> 
> However, in Italian it would be difficult to use these two terms (montare or coprire) to convey the same "educated" effect they create in the English original text. They don't sound particularly educated in Italian, in fact they are nothing but technical terms for mating and they lack any poetic/literary nuance.
> 
> Rye


Rye, *tup* is also a technical word for mating. It's the environment that the word finds itself in that probably gives it that "educated" effect in English. Is that not also possible in Italian?


----------



## miri

I've found the original text! The writer defines the sexual intercourse as "lengthy and enervating", confirming, in my opinion, Rye's interpretation and his rendering of "oft-tupped" as "sessualmente provata". What do you think, friends?


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> I've found the original text! The writer defines the sexual intercourse as "lengthy and enervating", confirming, in my opinion, Rye's interpretation and his rendering of "oft-tupped" as "sessualmente provata". What do you think, friends?


Miri, I can't get the text when I click onto that page. Could you try it again and see if you get it? 

According to this UK slang website, to *tup* simply means *to have sexual intercourse. *


----------



## miri

Hi Charles! 
I can get it but here it is http://books.google.it/books?id=FYW...&hl=it&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result
  Does it work, Charles?
The negative connotation seems very strong to me.


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> Hi Charles!
> I can get it but here it is http://books.google.it/books?id=FYW...&hl=it&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result
> Does it work, Charles?
> The negative connotation seems very strong to me.


I got it; thanks miri. 

Even though the surrounding text is quite negative, I think that *oft-tupped* just means "often laid".


----------



## miri

You male chauvinists!!!


----------



## Hermocrates

Charles Costante said:


> Rye, *tup* is also a technical word for mating. It's the environment that the word finds itself in that probably gives it that "educated" effect in English. Is that not also possible in Italian?



Yes, I know "tup" is just a term for animal mating, but "oft-tupped" on the other hand sounds almost an expression Shakespeare would have used. That's what I meant.  

Rye


----------



## You little ripper!

ryenart said:


> Yes, I know "tup" is just a term for animal mating, but "oft-tupped" on the other hand sounds almost an expression Shakespeare would have used. That's what I meant.
> 
> Rye


Mutton dressed up as lamb?


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> Even though the surrounding text is quite negative, I think that *oft-tupped* just means "often laid".


Sorry miri, but I have to agree with Charles! To me it means just that (I read the whole text before replying to Ectropian, by the way).

By the way, Charles, my very Italian husband uses the expression "mai coperto/a!" jokingly to mean he doesn't know someone (he says he thinks it comes from the Veneto, from whence his grandfather hails):

_A. Conosci XXX?_
_B: Mai coperto!_

Another Italian friend of mine translates it into English: if you ask him if he knows so-and-so he replies: _Never covered!_

Obviously, they're not talking about animals.

The reason why I suggested "coprire" in my first post is because Ectropian wanted something "mild" to translate the word...

I'm also under the impression that the text was written by what we used to call a "pseud" (pseudo intellectual), who was probably trying to be funny as well (!!): if you read my 2nd post I said that quite clearly, so I think you and Rye are quite right, obviously. Ectropian needs to translate it with something in an equally pretentious tone in Italian. Ectropian, where are you?


----------



## miri

Ciao Jo !
Allora, per quanto riguarda l'uso dell'espressione "mai coverto/a" (=never heard of that), anch'io l'ho sentita, ma in un contesto in cui giocosamente si voleva imitare un italiano antico, non pensavo fosse veneto!
Sì, in effetti la mia interpretazione forse è frutto di un'immedesimazione con Sherazade, ma risente anche del contesto che ho citato in un mio post precedente, in cui i rapporti sessuali vengono definiti come eccessivamente lunghi e snervanti.
Capisco comunque il tuo punto di vista, alla lettera "oft-tupped" non può essere tradotto se non come "*carnalmente posseduta*", se si vuole mantenere il tono pretenziosamente colto e antiquato del testo."Montata" o "coperta" non suonano molto bene ("una vittima compiacente spesso coperta/montata"), che dici/dite? Ho vagliato varie ipotesi, ma "abusata", "profanata", "violata" sono tutti termini che implicano un'idea di violenza. "Concupita" veicola solo l'idea che la donna è oggetto di desiderio passionale.
Ti dirò, tuttavia, che l'ipotesi di Rye mi pare ancora ottima, anche perchè, in effetti, si presta ad una doppia interpretazione: "provata" dà sia l'idea di "stremata", ma anche quella di "collaudata" a pensarci bene ...


----------



## london calling

miri said:


> Allora, per quanto riguarda l'uso dell'espressione "mai coverto/a" (con la "v"? O è un refuso, il tuo? ) (=never heard of that), anch'io l'ho sentita, ma in un contesto in cui giocosamente si voleva imitare un italiano antico, non pensavo fosse veneto! Non è detto che lo sia, potrebbe essere che lui l'ha imparato lì da bambino, comunque sì, penso anch'io che si tratti di un'imitazione dell'italiano antico (come d'altronde anche "oft-tupped", che la maggioranza della gente non capirebbe, detto per inciso).
> Capisco comunque il tuo punto di vista, alla lettera "oft-tupped" non può essere tradotto se non come "*carnalmente posseduta*", Mi piace! se si vuole mantenere il tono pretenziosamente colto e antiquato del testo.


----------



## miri

No no, Jo, non è un refuso, l'ho sempre sentito con la "v".


----------



## You little ripper!

> (come d'altronde anche "oft-tupped", che la maggioranza della gente non capirebbe, detto per inciso).


I'd never heard of it! According to that link I provided earlier it's British slang.


----------



## miri

Hi Charles,according to this, it is mainly British, but not slang if referred to animals.

According to Ragazzini: (di montone) coprire; montare
(volg. ingl.) chiavare; scopare; fottere (volg.)


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> Hi Charles,according to this, it is mainly British, but not slang if referred to animals.


Miri, my slang reference was to its use for sex between humans, but I hadn't even heard of it used for copulation between rams and ewes. That's probably because the dictionary reference says that it's mainly British. It could be used in sheep farming circles here, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## ectropion

Sessualmente provata mi va benissimo. Non supporta il tenore pseudo-letterario dell'originale ma 'carnalmente posseduta' del resto, a parte il registro leggermente più elevato, è neutrale. Dovrei aggiungere cose come 'ripetutamente, carnalmente posseduta' ma appesantirebbe la frase (in inglese è un colpo improvviso, breve: 'oft-tupped'). Alla fine, messo tutto sulla bilancia e integrato nella mia traduzione, funziona.


----------

